# Paint Removal



## rwb921 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is taking a drill operated fine bristle wire brush a viable option for removing paint?  I've tried chemical...Too messy.  Sand peper...a pain in the butt.  Any other ideas not yet covered on here?


----------



## kunzog (Dec 8, 2007)

Most people are going to tell you to get it sand blasted. In my area,  blasters want $100. do do a bicycle. I just use single edge razor blades and a flat file, then go over it with sand paper. Sure it takes a good while to do it but you become familiar with all the flaws and imperfections that need attention. Fill any pits with auto body spot putty, prime, sand, fill again and prime until you get it smooth. I alternate red and grey primer between sandings so you can tell where the low areas are.


----------



## rwb921 (Dec 8, 2007)

kunzog said:


> Most people are going to tell you to get it sand blasted. In my area,  blasters want $100. do do a bicycle. I just use single edge razor blades and a flat file, then go over it with sand paper. Sure it takes a good while to do it but you become familiar with all the flaws and imperfections that need attention. Fill any pits with auto body spot putty, prime, sand, fill again and prime until you get it smooth. I alternate red and grey primer between sandings so you can tell where the low areas are.




Wow I like the idea of alternating putty color...How exactly do you do the razr/flat file???


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 8, 2007)

try to find a place that will rent the sand blaster out where Im at I get a guy for 20 bucks an hour which is all it takes me and I get a whole bike done


----------



## kunzog (Dec 9, 2007)

more on the file/razor procedure - its a lot of work but I just scrap all the paint off  with a single edge razor blade, you can get into corners real well. use a fine file to smooth rough welds or a courser file to remove heavy layers of paint.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 12, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> try to find a place that will rent the sand blaster out where Im at I get a guy for 20 bucks an hour which is all it takes me and I get a whole bike done




  $20 ? that'de be the deal !
   worth that EVERYTIME , not
  to tend with the mess . 
 i don't agree w/using ANYTHING
 flat on ROUND surface. even for
 sanding,i use a piece of heater hose
 as a block. why do you need to get
 the paint  OFF anyway ?


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 27, 2015)

I brush on carb cleaner,let it sit about 5 minute's or until it bubbles up. Then take a paint scraper or putty knife and lightly scrape the paint away, wipe away the rest with a rag, and then be sure to hose of with water and dry with a towel. But be sure to use heavy rubber glove's because if not your finger's will be burning later.


----------

